# Eating Places in Canmore, Jasper



## Andi (May 7, 2006)

Any suggestions on place to eat in Canmore, Jasper and Banff?

Andi


----------



## barto (May 8, 2006)

Andi, you should find lots of posts about this by searching...especially about Canmore.  Let me know if you have trouble, but I know I've personally made a number of posts with some suggestions - definitely a good place to start!

Bart


----------



## Jameson18 (May 9, 2006)

We were in Canmore last October and there are a few, mostly overpriced medium quality restaurants, bar food style is plentiful. If you're looking for high end, head out to Banff, the drive will be worth it. Lots of good places there, if you like steak, Alberta's finest, try Bumper's, a local icon, I visited there 30 years ago, still as good as ever. Made it to Jasper but didn't check the restaurants scene, can't imagine it would be much different. When we were in Canmore, the best meal we had was taking a rotisserie chicken from the local Sobeys, with gravy already made, salad and a bottle of wine from across the street, cheap, but great.


----------



## barto (May 15, 2006)

We've had some good luck with 'fine dining' in Canmore - I guess that definition is somewhat subjective, though.  

Murietta's was quite good, Chez Francois has a fixed menu deal that's quite good, Quarry is nice...um...lots along the street just behind the Main St. like Copper Door, also try Tapas for some good sharing fun.

I WOULD agree that these places aren't cheap, but I don't think Banff's any cheaper for similar food.   Bumper's in Banff typically isn't thought of as haute cuisine, but is an excellent choice to get some good beef!

An exotic favorite with many visitors is Grizzly House Fondue where you could actually try some *rattlesnake*  !  

We like the flaming Saganaki (fried cheese) dish at Balkan, a Greek restaurant.

Plenty of pub-style places in both Banff and Canmore, too.  Banff has Elk & Oarsmen plus many others.  Canmore has The Drake (pretty big portions, probably your best 'value' for the money in a non fast-food restaurant in Canmore) downtown.

Sunfood Cafe has some nice vegetarian cuisine with locations in both towns.  We really like the curry at Coffee Stop & Curry Pot (or is it the other way around?) in downtown Canmore.

There are the chains, mostly in Canmore, like Boston Pizza, but Banff has Tony Roma's and Earl's (exc. ribs).

So it depends on what you're looking for - casual, elegant, quick...?

There are some good places in Lake Louise as well, like Laggan's Deli & Bakery (love the meat pies) and Bill Peyto's cafe in the L.L. hostel - both not expensive for the area.  Plenty of mid- to higher-end dining in Lake Louise, too.

Hope that helps - keep asking questions until we take care of them all!  

Bart


----------

